# Fleas!



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Any tips on how to get rid of them? We just can't seem to get rid of them this year.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

If you are talking about in the house ... a flea trap works wonders. (I have 3 dogs and 2 cats in the house.) 

All you need is a pie pan (or any pan with 1 in walls), soapy water and a light over the water. The fleas jump at the light and end up in the soapy water, where they can't get out.

This works very well! (Make sure the light will not tip over into the water. )

If you are talking outdoors well I have used nematodes but as we have 40 acres ...  They work well for a yard.

Best of luck.

I change the dogs bedding every other day in flea season.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

We have outside dogs and we put cedar chips in there house for bedding it helps keep the flees away.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for your tips! Our dog are outside dogs, so luckily we don't have them inside the house, but I feel so bad for our dogs. I've tried shampoos, dips spot ob treatments and collars with no luck. We have 20 acres that they protect.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Barnbum374 said:


> Thanks for your tips! Our dog are outside dogs, so luckily we don't have them inside the house, but I feel so bad for our dogs. I've tried shampoos, dips spot ob treatments and collars with no luck. We have 20 acres that they protect.


Advantage works wonders on our dogs. Plus, the stuff you hook to the end of your water hose for mosquito control (we like off brand) kills fleas as well! Just eat it dry before dogs re-enter.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll try advantage. I've tried other brands, but had no luck with them and gave up on the spot on treatments.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've tried the Avantix II this year and it has been worthless. All efforts have been worthless...it's kept them down to a dull roar but the dog is still scratching. Never saw a year for fleas like last year and this one.....before I could always get by with a flea collar but not now. 

Good luck and let me know if you find anything besides the usual...I've tried the healthy route(my usual) and the chemical route(collars, shampoo, dusting, meds on the skin/back, Ivermectin, etc.) but these are some kind of super fleas!


----------



## superflydog (Aug 19, 2013)

Go to Home Depot and buy garden lime, it's about $3 a bag, on my 3/4 acre I use 2-3 bags in a broadcast spreader. The lime changes the ph of the soil and the fleas can't live in it, we haven't treated our dogs in years for fleas and have not even seen 1 on 4 dogs! Give it a try!


----------



## applejackacres (Apr 1, 2013)

New product called vectra 3d for dogs...stops flea feeding in 5 mins, kills fleas in 6 hours after applying. It's only available at the vet. Seems
to work better then advantix. It's worth a try.


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

I heard sprinkling diatomaceous earth helps to fight flea and mite problems organically.


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

I use it and I don't use any type of special flea meds on my dogs, just routine weekly baths


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> I'll try advantage. I've tried other brands, but had no luck with them and gave up on the spot on treatments.


I just ran into the same problem there really bad this year I finally broke down and got advantage nothing else was working and now were flea free thank god it works awesome.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

What about ticks? What's the best for that? They are all over the place this year.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I haven't seen a tick in years unless it's when we traipse out in the woods for things...the chickens keep them snapped right up around here. I really can't remember the last time I took a tick off a dog or one of us.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't have a problem with those either cause of the chickens they gobble them up.


----------



## superflydog (Aug 19, 2013)

Again, Lime will clear your yard of fleas and ticks, no chemicals needed, no expensive flea meds, just lime your yard.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> Don't have a problem with those either cause of the chickens they gobble them up.


Unfortunately my girls have not been doing their job of tick eating. I am still finding a few. I think they are coming from neighboring unkempt yards.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> I just ran into the same problem there really bad this year I finally broke down and got advantage nothing else was working and now were flea free thank god it works awesome.


Advantix II seems to be working better than anything else we tried. I'm going to add lime to the soil an see if that will completely take care of them.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Kords-Coop said:


> I heard sprinkling diatomaceous earth helps to fight flea and mite problems organically.


This makes some sense, since they seem to need a humid environment.........but what about old fashioned flea powder?


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

We have never had fleas on our dogs til this year! I heard that a garlic pill a day helps & In two weeks the fleas have vanished! Now if i could just get the dogs to stop begging for the peanut butter every time i bring it out , I'll be okay!
Also, Taking a garlic pill every day myself has kept the ticks & chiggars from feasting on me this year! I recommend it to everyone - - It Really Works!!


----------

